# [TR] Gnome ve Loglar..

## patlaq

Gnome'dan loglara bakmak istediðimde /var/log/messages dosyasý bulunamadý diye hata veriyor ve root iken denediðimde ise program kilitleniyor.(Beklesemde biþey olmuyor..).syslog-ng kurulu..Birde firefox bazý sitelere girdiðimde kapanýyor.Mesela gtk.org.Böyle biþey yaþayan varmý???Teþekkürler

----------

## togan

 *patlaq wrote:*   

> Gnome'dan loglara bakmak istediðimde /var/log/messages dosyasý bulunamadý diye hata veriyor ve root iken denediðimde ise program kilitleniyor.(Beklesemde biþey olmuyor..).syslog-ng kurulu..Birde firefox bazý sitelere girdiðimde kapanýyor.Mesela gtk.org.Böyle biþey yaþayan varmý???Teþekkürler

 

Selam

```
#su

#passwd:

#less /varlog/messages olarak görmeniz gerekir, ayrica dmesg ilede görmeniz gerekir sistem log larini..

#dmesg    tamamini görürsünüz.

#dmesg | grep usb(örnek olarak sadece usb ile ilgili olanlar icin)

#dmesg | grep hda  (örnek  primer disc icin loglari görebilirsiniz)..

```

eger hic bir sey göremiyorsaniz..

```
#emerge syslog-ng

#rc-update add syslog-ng default

```

yaparak deneyebilirsiniz.. firefox problemini konsoldan firefox yazarak calistirin.. Takilirsa  ve konsolda bir hata yazarsa yorum getirebiliriz.. Aksi halde reemerge yapin..

Sanirim bu firefox bug larindan biri..

Kolay gelsin

----------

